# Boot jack



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I was asked to make a small item for a fund-raising raffle, so I made a boot jack. It is red oak, 14" long with a 12 degree angle. It was an easy 2-hour project.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's cool, don't think I have seen one made since I was a kid.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I have not seen one for a while either. Should be a great raffle item.


----------

